# Question Concerning Alpha Legion



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I've begun an Alpha Legion short set in the Great Crusade, its about the ork empire that Alpharius requests the Warmaster send him reinforcements against and I cannot for the life of me remember the name of these systems the last legion is fighting against or even the name of the ork empire. I know its mentioned in one of the first two books (or maybe the third, though that seems unlikely now that I think about it) but I cannot find that part. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

even i cant recall...  sorry mate. 

CP


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Took a bit of digging but i found it. Page 369-370 of Horus Rising.

"Fourteen vessels of the 88th Expedition had also appeared, under command of Trajus Boniface of the Alpha Legion. Boniface claimed they had come in response to the 140th's plight, and hoped to support the war action on Murder, but it rapidly emerged he hoped to use the opportunity to convince Horus to lend the 63rd's strengths to a proposed offensive into ork-held territories in the Kayva Belt. This was a scheme his primarch, Alpharius, had long cherished and, like the Lion's advances, was a sign that Alpharius sought the approval and comradeship of the new Warmaster.
Horus studied the plans in private. The Kayvas Belt offensive was a projected five-year operation, and required ten times the manpower the Warmaster could currently muster.
'Alpharius is dreaming,' he muttered, showing the scheme to Loken and Torgaddon. 'I cannot commit myself to this.' "


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you very much Angel of Blood, I appreciate the aid.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Not a problem.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> its about the ork empire that Alpharius requests the Warmaster send him reinforcements against and I cannot for the life of me remember the name of these systems the last legion is fighting against or even the name of the ork empire.


Just on a side note, it seems from the text that the Alpha Legion never actually engaged the Ork Empire due to lack of available resources. Off the top of my head the events of _Horus Rising_ (in this regard _Murder_) must roughly coincide with the events of _Legion_ (_Nurth_). So it seems fairly clear that Alpharius never gets to initiate his plan to take down that particular Ork Empire.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Just on a side note, it seems from the text that the Alpha Legion never actually engaged the Ork Empire due to lack of available resources. Off the top of my head the events of _Horus Rising_ (in this regard _Murder_) must roughly coincide with the events of _Legion_ (_Nurth_). So it seems fairly clear that Alpharius never gets to initiate his plan to take down that particular Ork Empire.


Or maybe that's what the master of deception wanted people to think?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Good one. Thats the way it goes with the Alpha legion.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Along with what CotE said, it seems Alpharius also needed vast manpower to start the campaign, something he never received from Horus. So theres another reason it probably didn't go ahead.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> Or maybe that's what the master of deception wanted people to think?


I highly doubt it. As _AoB_ said, Alpharius lacked the resources and manpower to engage the Greenskin Empire, hence the request from Boniface. But the primary reason why it would not have happened in my mind is due to the events of _Legion_. The _Nurth_ campaign roughly coincided with the campaign on _Murder_, with the revelations that Alpharius received during the _Nurth_ campaign there was no way Alpharius would have committed his Legion to the Kayva Belt knowing that the Heresy was coming.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I highly doubt it. As _AoB_ said, Alpharius lacked the resources and manpower to engage the Greenskin Empire, hence the request from Boniface. But the primary reason why it would not have happened in my mind is due to the events of _Legion_. The _Nurth_ campaign roughly coincided with the campaign on _Murder_, with the revelations that Alpharius received during the _Nurth_ campaign there was no way Alpharius would have committed his Legion to the Kayva Belt knowing that the Heresy was coming.


I am confident that I can tell the story I want to tell without going against anything in the books.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

On a side note, does Boniface appear in any of the other HH books?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Nope, not as of yet anyway and i doubt he ever will tbh.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Good, his name makes me want to kill him off.


----------

